# Huffy Sportsman Restoration project



## SilverScion (Apr 25, 2011)

MY wife and I are putting together a fleet for family rides.  When talking about what she wanted to ride, aside from $1K+ British bikes, she really liked the older vintage stuff.  So after a bit of digging on Craigslist we picked her up a '71 Huffy Sportsman.

It's rough, but complete, and from what I can tell these aren't terribly valuable (We paid $55 for it) so it's a good candidate for my learn-as you go restoration work.

The plan:  Get it rideable, so we can take rides as a family (I have a fairly new mountain bike, for now) to do that it needs tires, brake pads and a bit of cleaning.  Once the riding season is over, I plan on doing a "full" restoration, rebuilding the rear hub, crankset and re-painting the fenders.  

Some pictures:


----------



## JLarkin (Apr 25, 2011)

Get her a comfortable seat.  That one will make you numb.


----------



## SilverScion (Apr 25, 2011)

JLarkin said:


> Get her a comfortable seat.  That one will make you numb.




I've mentioned that to her already, and she's thinking about it.  It Brooks the best way to go while keeping it looking vintage?

Thanks!
-Sean


----------



## IJamEcono (Apr 25, 2011)

Raleigh made that bike. They are decent, though like you said..not worth a lot. But it's not always about the value.

I'd go with a Brooks saddle. Once done, she should be riding that for years and years.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 25, 2011)

Aside from paint, it looks the same as a 1973 I'm parting out-LOL! Yes, these were built well, but not too valuable. Especially ladies frames. But, as said, you can't put a price on happiness and I hope you guys have fun! I never knew that these were Raleigh built. I guess this and the Schwinn rumor are kinda a like Mitsubishi & Chrysler and Mazda & Ford-hehe.


----------



## SilverScion (Apr 25, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> Aside from paint, it looks the same as a 1973 I'm parting out-LOL! Yes, these were built well, but not too valuable. Especially ladies frames. But, as said, you can't put a price on happiness and I hope you guys have fun! I never knew that these were Raleigh built. I guess this and the Schwinn rumor are kinda a like Mitsubishi & Chrysler and Mazda & Ford-hehe.




Got a rear reflector?  From what I Can see online that's the only thing missing, and I'm not entirely sure there even was one on this thing to begin with.

Thanks!
-Sean


----------



## SilverScion (Apr 25, 2011)

IJamEcono said:


> Raleigh made that bike. They are decent, though like you said..not worth a lot. But it's not always about the value.




It's about the ride quality and the experience of making something nice again, and I think this will fulfill that nicely.

-Sean


----------



## SilverScion (Apr 25, 2011)

Got my Flickr back online, so the pictures will be better now.  So far I've cleaned up the brakes, and started on the seat.

Before:






Anyone know where I can get John Bull No25 pads?  These are rock hard.

After:







And the seat post/seat:




As you can see above, this thing is missing it's front badge.  Keeping my eye out for one, which is tough as I have no idea what it even looks like, I'll get the photos above updated soon.

-Sean


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's my old huffy sportsman


----------



## IJamEcono (Apr 25, 2011)

> It's about the ride quality and the experience of making something nice again




exactly!!!!!!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 25, 2011)

SilverScion said:


> Got a rear reflector?  From what I Can see online that's the only thing missing, and I'm not entirely sure there even was one on this thing to begin with.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Sean




You have a PM. After '71 or '72, there were requirements for bicycle companies to install reflectors on bikes. So, I think yours might have been the first year for that. I have one that can work for the rear wheel if thats what you mean.


----------



## SilverScion (Apr 26, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> You have a PM. After '71 or '72, there were requirements for bicycle companies to install reflectors on bikes. So, I think yours might have been the first year for that. I have one that can work for the rear wheel if thats what you mean.




This is the reflector I was referring to, not sure if it's original, but this bike is older than mine.





-Sean


----------



## SilverScion (Apr 26, 2011)

STRAIGHT UP said:


> Here's my old huffy sportsman




That's in really good shape, did you restore it?  Is that one newer?

-Sean


----------



## partsguy (Apr 26, 2011)

Now thats one you don't see every day! I have a rubber one like that on an old Hercules I'm working on, but I'm not willing to part it out. Sorry, I coudn't help you more!


----------



## SilverScion (Apr 26, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> Now thats one you don't see every day! I have a rubber one like that on an old Hercules I'm working on, but I'm not willing to part it out. Sorry, I coudn't help you more!




No problem, I'll find one eventually.  I'm already amazed at the parts I've managed to turn up in a week of digging online.

-Sean


----------



## SilverScion (May 4, 2011)

It was finally warm enough in Metro Detroit tonight for me to sit outside for a few hours and work on the bike some more.  I went after the front wheel, first with CLR and a blue kitchen Scotchbrite/sponge and then with a microfiber towel and some Brasso which is quickly becoming my favorite product.  I did the first spoke by hand, and then broke out my Dremel to keep my sanity in check.  I got about 1/4 of the spokes done, at least 25 more to go!  As I told the wife, I'm pretty impressed with how well this has been cleaning up.

Before:



After:




Hoping one of the local bike shops has some brake pads that will fit, not sure how hard they are to find.  Gonna get those and two new tires for it this weekend.  I expect to have it rideable in the next week or so.
-Sean


----------



## SilverScion (May 8, 2011)

Got 4 new brake pads for $1.99 a piece from my local bike shop, so now the bike stops itself!

The rear tire is seriously dry-rotted along the sidewall, so that needs to be addressed, and then she'll be ready to ride.  They didn't have anything affordable in stock at the LBS, so I'm off to Google.  Anyone got any recommendations for an online tire shop that stocks 26 x 1 3/8 tires?

-Sean


----------



## SilverScion (May 8, 2011)

Nervermind, just got a pair of tires for less than $20 shipped from Amazon.  I hd a bit of gift card left too, so I paid less than $5.00 total.  A pair of gumwalls will be here in a week or so to replace the dry rotted tires.  

I've swapped tires before on BMX and Mountain bikes, anything I should know on these older ones?  Can I use the same spoons I have for my mountain bike?

-Sean


----------



## partsguy (May 8, 2011)

I would ASSUME you can. Not sure, I don't often mess with 3, 5, 10 speeds of this era.


----------



## SilverScion (May 9, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> I would ASSUME you can. Not sure, I don't often mess with 3, 5, 10 speeds of this era.




The great thing about this bike, is that nothing seems terribly expensive to replace if I break something.  So I'm gonna give it a shot, tires should be here by the end of the week.

-Sean


----------



## SilverScion (May 15, 2011)

Tires are here, got the rear one on with minimal drama, the front however is proving to be a big issue.  I  know this sounds ridiculous.  

The front axle appears to be larger than the slots in the fork, I know that physically; this is not possible.  The front doesn't even have an original tire on it so I know it's been replaced and the axle has been off of he bike.  Every bike I've worked on the axles just came right off, something obvious I'm missing?  I left it alone yesterday, didn't want to break it.  I'll get some picture sup later today if attempt 2 yields no results.

-Sean


----------



## SilverScion (May 19, 2011)

So, messed around with the bike again, still can't get the front wheel loose.  I know how stupid this may sound.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!
Sean


----------



## partsguy (May 19, 2011)

Could you try to get me some pics? I have a similar issue with a modern rim stuck on an all chrome 1963 Huffy cruiser-that wheel just ain't made for that bike although I got it out with an old fashioned whack with a hammer . Yours maybe different. Also, how do you know the wheel was not swapped out some years ago and forced into the fork? Look at the cones, are they slotted in a specific way and go in at a certain angle?


----------



## SilverScion (May 20, 2011)

Hig-res shot of the front wheel:






As you can see the axle is larger than the slots in the front fork.  I can't really say this is the original wheel or not, it looks to be the same, or very close to the same as the rear but who knows?

Thanks!
-Sean


----------



## SilverScion (May 20, 2011)

Found this on Sheldon Brown's website:
_Front Axle Nuts

    Older Raleighs, those with forged front drop outs, used a special axle nut with a narrow rounded section toward the hub. This rounded section fit through the axle washer, and into a recess of the forged drop out, to provide positive front wheel retention._

I'm having trouble visualizing this though, anyone got a picture they could share of this?

EDIT:  found it!
_ Raleighs also used an unusual wheel retention feature. The axle slot in the front fork end is keyhole shaped. Older hubs came with special axle nuts and washers. The axle nut had a shoulder which fitted through the axle washer and into the round part of the axle slot. Later hubs have a shoulder on the cone which fits into the round part of the axle slot, and it is necessary to spread the fork blades a bit to get the wheel in or out. This is the more common arrangement._

-Sean


----------



## SilverScion (May 20, 2011)

Ok, I've looked at the bike again, and re-read Sheldon Brown's article.  I'm convinced this is not the original wheel, and it's oversize for the front fork.  

Fortunately who ever put this wheel on also replaced the tire, so it's not as bad as the rear was (I've got pictures of that) so the plan is to just put the front back together for now and get it on the road while we look for an original front wheel.  I'll likely have to cut the front axle to get it off though, which bums me out because there is really nothing wrong with it.

Anyone got a wheel for an early 70's Raleigh made English 3 speed?


----------



## twowheelfan (May 20, 2011)

did you try just pulling the legs apart slightly and pulling the wheel out? the forks can flex a good bit before they will bend.


----------



## SilverScion (May 20, 2011)

twowheelfan said:


> did you try just pulling the legs apart slightly and pulling the wheel out? the forks can flex a good bit before they will bend.




I did, but the axle is longer than the forks want to bend.....

-Sean


----------



## SilverScion (May 20, 2011)

So after my front-wheel/Axle issue the bike is back together with the wrong wheel and old tire still on it.  We are gonna keep it rideable for now while we look for a replacement wheel that doesn't cost more than the bike did 

The rear wheel went fairly uneventfully, once I aired down the tire I was glad we were replacing it, I suspect it came with the bike from the factory and has never been removed before.  It was VERY dry.  Sidewall marks it as a Bates Dunlop Lightweight tire 50-60 PSI





The inner tube however looks great, and almost new





The rear tire was a little low on air, so we will see how well it holds up.  Ten minutes later, the new Kenda K40 was on.  (55 PSI)





Here is the bastard front wheel/tire, it's Made In Taiwan; don't remember the actual manufacturer.  The bike will be riding on mis-matched tires for now.





I didn't get an after picture as it was dark out.  Tomorrow morning I air up the tires, adjust the brakes and shifter/hub so my wife can take it for a spin.

Thanks for reading, and offering advice!  

-Sean


----------



## partsguy (May 21, 2011)

Well, take the hammer to the axle and pound that baby! If it ain't original, there's no need for concern. I have a front wheel that I thibk is correct for this bike, want to me check the size?


----------



## twowheelfan (May 21, 2011)

ok i got you.
thread the axle out of one side of the hub. (hoping that the axle is threaded all the way) you might need to double nut one side or the other and use a wrench.


----------



## SilverScion (May 21, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> Well, take the hammer to the axle and pound that baby! If it ain't original, there's no need for concern. I have a front wheel that I thibk is correct for this bike, want to me check the size?




Yes please, because right now I'm just guessing as to what I need.  Thanks!

Sean


----------



## SilverScion (May 21, 2011)

twowheelfan said:


> ok i got you.
> thread the axle out of one side of the hub. (hoping that the axle is threaded all the way) you might need to double nut one side or the other and use a wrench.




I'll try that before cutting it, thanks!

-Sean


----------

